# Fish & Corals from Fiji & Tonga, beautiful



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

This is very well done.
Dakuwaqa's Garden - Underwater footage from Fiji & Tonga - YouTube


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Love to have some of those corals. bump..........


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

*Stunning*

Many thanks for all the work involved in this production. I loved it! I wish I could scuba dive.

AquaAddict
100 gal Reef
100 gal fresh
50 gal fresh


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Clown Lover said:


> Love to have some of those corals. bump..........


Well Laurie:

Sounds like you need an upgrade before you even get started :lol:


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

That's an awesome video.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks ,amazing video!


----------

